# This is what I do with trees



## wooky64 (Jan 1, 2007)

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=42928&stc=1&d=1167699559


----------



## tawilson (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## wooky64 (Jan 1, 2007)

*better picture*

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=42935&stc=1&d=1167700783


----------



## wooky64 (Jan 1, 2007)

Thank you Tom I will take that wow as a compliment


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 1, 2007)

Great job!!! I can't imagine how many hours you put into carving it!!
Bob


----------



## smithie55 (Jan 1, 2007)

excellent


----------



## rb_in_va (Jan 1, 2007)

Great work wooky!


----------



## Husky137 (Jan 1, 2007)

Pretty amazing work.


----------



## Ekka (Jan 2, 2007)

How the heck do you train the termites to do that?  

Very nice work.


----------



## Duffer (Jan 2, 2007)

Really Amazing


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey neighbor!
Do you have more pictures? Somehow I don't think it's your first attempt at carving. How about the process and tools you use? How much time do you have in the carving? Do you sell your work?


----------



## tree dude (Jan 2, 2007)

*art*

that is beautiful!!!!
can you say rembrandt!!!

tree dude


----------



## wooky64 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Thanks for the response!*

The christ sculpture is now completed. It is on display at Arborist Images in Burlington, WI. It took about 100 hours all together. It is sculpted from pine, the proportions of a 6 foot tall man, even finger and toe nails. I then mounted the sculpture to a 13 foot black walnut cross. 90 percent of the sculpture was done with a chainsaw with a carving tip or dime tip. Some work done with knives, and sanders. Most of what you see in the picture is all chainsaw. This is what we like to do when someones tree dies or needs to be taken down. We come in and carve bears,dogs,eagles,people,owls,wizards,even a mooning Elmer Fudd. So if you have a customer that wants a non theftable lawn decoration, you cut the tree and leave a 4-20 foot trunk, depending on what they want and we come in and carve it. Your happy, you get paid to get the rest of the tree out of there and you don't have to cut the trunk up to move it, homeowner is happy, has a nice lawn ornament no one can take without firing up a chainsaw. Tree is happy, gets to be looked at for years to come and doesn't end up in land fill. I'm happy, I get to do what I love to do and get paid for it. Pricing is pretty much depending upon what you want and what you have to spend. I have sculpted pieces from $40.00 to $20,000.00 and everywhere in between. We also carve pieces for inside your home or on the porch, it does not have to be an existing tree. I hope this answered some questions, and thanks again for the compliments.


----------



## JTinaTree (Jan 2, 2007)

Man!! That is awsome you are very talented...


----------



## elmnut (Jan 3, 2007)

That is talent! all I can carve are chairs, and bird houses.


----------



## wooky64 (Jan 3, 2007)

Thank you! I can cut a tree, but I have no idea which way it will fall. All of you are talented, I watch arborists drop trees and it's amazing how you know where it will drop. How some twist slightly before they fall to clear certain obsticles. My hat is off to you all.


----------



## hornett22 (Jan 5, 2007)

*not theftable?*

if said thief has also stolen a 395xp,they are theftable.


----------



## bonnieville (Jan 6, 2007)

Jesus Christ! That's great work!


----------



## wooky64 (Jan 6, 2007)

*Finished pictures!*

If anybody would like to see finished pictures of the christ carving, it is on the website www.arborimagesinc.com And yes hornett you can steal them, but I believe I said without firing up a saw. That draws a little attention to yourself don't you think. Not only that, most thieves are to lazy to work that hard.


----------



## tawilson (Jan 6, 2007)

Just checked it out. 
I'd be interested in seeing the trunk before you started working on it.


----------



## wooky64 (Jan 6, 2007)

*The before I started picture*

Picture of pine trunk before starting http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=43207&stc=1&d=1168108859


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jan 6, 2007)

wooky64 said:


> I then mounted the sculptor to a 13 foot black walnut cross.




Hehe, funny grammar error, or you're way to hard on yourself!


----------



## wooky64 (Jan 6, 2007)

*That was funny!*

I don't care who you are, THAT WAS FUNNY MIKE.


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 6, 2007)

Very nice work. I drop off my white pine to Gary Elzerman. You carver guys got some talent.


----------



## wooky64 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Thank you*

I dont know that name, but thank you for the compliment.


----------



## Unclez (Jan 21, 2007)

That is really good. 100 hours... WOW, I don't have that kind of patience.

Just out of curiosity how would one go about preserving a sculptured trunk thats left attached in the yard from weather, insects, etc...


----------



## wooky64 (Jan 21, 2007)

*The way we preserve carvings*

I put boiled linseed oil and paint thinner mixed 50/50 on the trunk. Give it as many coats as it takes until the mixture no longer soaks into the trunk. This may take several coats. After you get to the point that the mixture no longer soaks in, let the trunk dry for a day or 2. Then coat the trunk with spar varnish, or marine varnish, mixed with an insectacide, you can find spar varnish at any hardware store and mix it with the insectacide. Put at least 3 coats on, or until you reach the desired gloss.

Keep in mind that the trunk will still continue to draw in moisture thru the roots, so there is the problem of rotting,insects,ect. This is the best way of protecting a trunk that I am aware of. Carvings that we made in trunks 8 years ago are still doing fine. We tell our customers to clean and put a coat of spar varnish on once a year, but that there is still the posibility of damage. I hope this information is helpful.


----------



## Yellowdog (Jan 21, 2007)

tawilson said:


> Wow!



Holy Wow!


----------



## wooky64 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks yellowdog


----------



## livewire (Jan 21, 2007)

Very nice work! It always amazes me that talented people like you see art in a stump and make it beautiful...All I ever see is BTU's!

Great work. keep those pics coming!


----------

